# What would you do... New car delivery... slight dent and scratch in bumper



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

jw said:


> Good point. Not really worried about resale anyhow. Most likely a 2 year lease... just in time for the E90.


Hey, don't be so sure. We don't know it yet, but maybe the CTS is better looking than the E90 :eeps:

*Alexducksandruns*


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

vexed said:


> I was wondering what you decided. Hmm short lease and let them debug the E90:eeps: :eeps:


 :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hmm, since the car is brand new, I don't think they'll have trouble in matching the paint. They mix the color according to the factory formulas anyway.


 For that matter, just ask them to pull the bumper off the other Silver Smoke and put it on your car. :dunno:


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

jw said:


> Is an additional $500 discount too much to ask?
> 
> There's always that option of getting out of it even earlier and taking advantage of my generous discount to break even.


Since it's a lease, I'd ask for another $1200 off and not even bother getting it fixed if the damage is small. Think of it as "scratch and dent"


----------



## SLang (Dec 1, 2003)

What's the big deal? You're not getting a Ferrari or a Porsche....have em fix the bumper and paint it, whether it's a respray or touch up, who cares? It's a lease? Even less of a big deal. The car's gonna depreciate 20-40% the second it's driven off the lot anyway! Don't even ask them for a discount, it's going to cost them money to fix the car the way you want it as it is.

I bet people would be surprised at how many new vehicles have slight damage repaired before they take delivery, and they never even know about it. This is the real world, sh*t happens.

Take delivery and drive the crap out of it!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Since it's a lease, if they acknowledge 'bumper damage' in writing when you take delivery, you can be a little careless with it the next 2-3 years, and when you turn it back in, you can say it was 'like that' and they can't say jack.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

SLang said:


> What's the big deal? You're not getting a Ferrari or a Porsche....have em fix the bumper and paint it, whether it's a respray or touch up, who cares? It's a lease? Even less of a big deal. The car's gonna depreciate 20-40% the second it's driven off the lot anyway! Don't even ask them for a discount, it's going to cost them money to fix the car the way you want it as it is.
> 
> I bet people would be surprised at how many new vehicles have slight damage repaired before they take delivery, and they never even know about it. This is the real world, sh*t happens.
> 
> Take delivery and drive the crap out of it!


The big deal is the pleasure (for however long it lasts) of driving a new and undamaged car. Plus it never hurts to negotiate for add'l savings. Especially on damanged goods. 

Just came back and they were slammed. They should have a decision on whether they will buy my 330i lease or not. (2 payments left) This will most likely be the deciding factor. Otherwise, I'll wait til the end of the lease and get an '05 at a slightly higher price or flip-flop back to the 530. :banghead:


----------



## SLang (Dec 1, 2003)

C'mon, man, you'll probably get a rock chip driving it home from the dealer! Cars are meant to b driven, and enjoyed, which unfortunately means the occasional nick, scratch and ding, you know that. I *would* have them fix it at their cost, and not worry about it. If they do it right, you'll never know. Repainting a bumper isn't brain surgery. I don't see why they should have to take an additional hit on their profit margin, though. As much as dealers are hated, they're still businesses that put food on tables.

Enjoy the new car!


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Just put in a buyer's order as the dealership closed. Decided to go for the color I wanted and just asked them to fix the bumper. While finally getting the lease terms via phone the business manager threw in an extra $750 incentive. I didn't even ask for it. Although before getting on the phone with me he asked who I was related to at GM. FWIW, I think he was trying to pull some profit on the financing but when I told him I think he gave me the better rate. Who knows.. I'll put in a phone call tomorrow and find out. 

2/24k, 61% res. or 3/36, 53% res. at 4.95%. Not too shabby for a Caddy! (I can't believe I'm gonna drive this thing... LOL) Overall, I'll be saving lots of cash, supporting a family member's company, driving American, and still be in a fun ride. Car has just about 95% of what I'm looking for and is very well priced.... couldn't pass it up. Hell.. maybe I could put the extra savings into my 401k!

Two years... E90 should be a year old... Three for two.... ? :angel:


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Three people over the last day told me not to get this car. NFCU rep says he wouldn't purchase anything domestic and when it comes to leasing Cadillac and Lincoln are the two models they stay away from like the plague. He told me to check out a lease on the Acura TL or to buy the Chrysler 300c.


:banghead: 

Maybe I should visit the Scion dealer? :bawling:


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

jw said:


> and when it comes to leasing Cadillac and Lincoln are the two models they stay away from like the plague


Because depreciation is factored into the lease, or something else?


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

elbert said:


> Because depreciation is factored into the lease, or something else?


Yeah... NFCU can't back the residuals as much as the manufacturer. For example, NFCU offers 44% on 3 years and 52% on 2 years. Albeit with a lower interest rate and there is no security deposit, nor do you have to layout taxes.


----------

